# what does this error mean ( in sql server )



## DaliaJo (Nov 27, 2012)

TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
------------------------------

Cannot show requested dialog.

------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

Cannot show requested dialog. (SqlMgmt)

------------------------------

A required operation could not be completed. You must be a member of the sysadmin role to perform this operation. (SqlManagerUI)

------------------------------
BUTTONS:

OK
------------------------------


----------



## hpb (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like you are logged in to the server in a standard user role and this operation needs you to be a system administrator.


----------

